
How to make music on Android - sss1024
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1pG7pYzCYQ
======
posterboy
I find Caustic highly recommendable. It has most features I'd expect from a
sequencer and they keep adding new instruments and effects with free updates.
At the latest a vocoder was added that allows for recording and mixing
autotune effects. I would wish for only few things to add [0].

[http://www.singlecellsoftware.com/caustic](http://www.singlecellsoftware.com/caustic)

Naturally, particularly fine editing doesn't lend itself too well to a 5 inch
display, and therefore the interface is intentionally limited (I would try a
tablet) but well adapted. It's perfect to sketch ideas on the go or for quick
entertaining beatmaker sessions. Each channel has two effect slots, 4*16
patterns and a piano roll with automation controls, midi interface. The
computations are very taxing on the battery.

The demo has full capability modulo saving, but a persistive quicksave and
export to mp3 etc. I used to simply rename the quicksave to save, but payed to
support the devs and was rewarded with updates from versions 1 to v3 so far.

I wish a likewise intuitive application existed for linux. I stopped
synthesizer programming for a while after switching from windows because
hydrogen was the best I could find and the experience couldn't keep up with FL
Studio. Caustic 3 is like the old Fruity Loops, a real treat.

[0] right now I could think of a drum pad

